# Van Staal arm/handle question



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

I have a vsx-200 and would like to replace the stock handle with an oversized handle. I don't mind the circular power knobs but am more interested in the rectangular knobs that come stock with the new bailed staals. Opinions and comments? Do the rectangular arms for the bailed reels fit on the x series reels?


----------



## Arby (Feb 3, 2016)

The VSB Style Knob will fit. The Spindle bolt is the same along with the Nut and Washer. If you get the Handle Knob, order it with both bushings installed. They are pressed in. The Knob along with the bushings are around $36. The Round Power Knob Kit is $60.
I have reels with both. I prefer the VSB style when fishing with gloves on, winter or sun gloves, the round one, bare hands.
Half Hitch stocks both styles.
Arby


----------

